# Type A ADA Bathroom



## tomsmith (Feb 3, 2018)

a) Where can I get design standards for a Type A ADA Bathroom?

b) Also, are all fixtures (lavatory, water closet, etc) required to be hung on the wall, ie elevated off the floor?

Any guidance is appreciated!


----------



## cda (Feb 3, 2018)

Not into Ada but a lot of designs on internet search


----------



## khsmith55 (Feb 4, 2018)

Not sure what your project is but it sounds like multi-family since you refer to "Type A". A little refresher may be in order here. The IBC identifies Accessible, Type A and Type B dwelling units and refers you to ANSI A117 (chapter 10) for requirements, including bathrooms. In addition ANSI A117 identifies "Option A" (least restrictive) and "Option B" (most restrictive) for bathroom clearances. The "options" provides for units with multiple bathrooms, giving you the option of all bathrooms meeting Option A OR one bathroom meeting Option B. Now that were confused the BEST reference I have ever found for residential accessibility is the *Fair  Housing Act Design Manual* which is available online for a free download or is available in "hard copy" for $5.00 (highly recommend the hard copy), just Google "Fair  Housing Act Design". Hope this helps you out.
Ken


----------



## khsmith55 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tom, IBC Section 1107 will tell you when Accessible (generally 1 in 25 units in R1 occupancies), Type A (generally 1 in 20 units in R2 occupancies) and Type B (generally all units in R2 occupancies with an elevator) units are required. Refering to an "ADA unit" is a bit mis-leading. The "ADA" does not apply to individual R2 dwelling units, only the common use areas, however the Fair Housing Act (along with the IBC) applies to the individual units in R2 occupancies.


----------

